# Lukas the Trickster is where now?



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I was on BoLS lounge earlier and I noticed a question that peaked my interest (mainly because I'd also fleetingly considered it earlier in the day):

What Great Company does Lukas the Trickster belong to?

According to the Codex circa. 999M.41 he was a member of Wolf Lord Dvorjac's Great Company (pg.21- The Wolves of Winter) but upon checking pg.16 which shows all the current Wolf Lords I discovered their isn't a Wolf Lord Dvorjac, so I'd have to assume he died in 999.M41 and was replaced.

The OP who asked the question suggested he might be a member of Ragnar's company, in his starting post, but Ragnar became a Wolf Lord in 983.M41 so that rules Lukas out of being in his Great Company.

What do you think? Who replaced Wolf Lord Dvorjac as Lukas the Trickster's nominal liege?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I read somewhere that Lukas is a Blood Claw in Ragnar Blackmane's Great Company. If thats true then thats two other famous Space Wolves in Ragnar's company, the other being Njal Stormcaller.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well since Rune Priests are only in the Great Wolf's company that means at best only 1 of the special characters (other than Ragnar himself obviously) is in Ragnar's Great Company- where did you hear that Lukas was transferred to Ragnar's company?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I dont remember. I do remember reading that Lukas the Trickster was a part of Ragnar's company.

And Njal Stormcaller is part of Ragnar's Wolf Guard.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Im not sure. When he was banned from the legion it seemed that he had a several few blood claws at his side. From what I think, I think he might be his own leader with his blood claw squads fighting with any lord he wants. Soley cause hes so disobedient.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> I dont remember. I do remember reading that Lukas the Trickster was a part of Ragnar's company.
> 
> And Njal Stormcaller is part of Ragnar's Wolf Guard.


Where did you read that? Because I've never heard that but it says in the Codex (and Index Astartes) that all Rune Priests are in the Great Wolf's company, not in any Wolf Guard.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

I would be more inclined to say that Lukas goes where he wills and does what he wills, bowing his head to no single Wolf Lord (though he might have his favourites... regardless of the fact said Wolf Lord likes him or not!)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Where did you read that? Because I've never heard that but it says in the Codex (and Index Astartes) that all Rune Priests are in the Great Wolf's company, not in any Wolf Guard.


The Lexicanum



Lexicanum said:


> Ragnar's own Wolf Guard consists of Brothers Egil (who went through basic training with Ragnar) and Gunnar, as well as the Rune Priest Njal Stormcaller.


Ragnar has the most powerful Rune Priest in the Space Wolves as a bodyguard, very nice. And if im right he has Lukas in his Blood Claws as well.


----------



## Raptors8th (Jul 3, 2009)

Njal can't be in Ragnars wolf guard, unless lexicanum has a citation on that I'm going by the dex, which very clearly states that all dreads and priests are part of the great wolfs company, which is Logan's company. And the codex says nothing about Njal being anywhere else.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Right I edited the Lexicanum article to get rid of the Njal bullshit.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

From reading the codex I got the impression that Lucas got moved around between companies when he finally manages to piss off his current WL. If a squad of Blood Claws messes up somehow, and gets some sort of shitty mission to make up for it, they send Lucas along with them. That's just the impression I got.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

After he was exiled I'm now inclined to believe that as well.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I read in the Dex that no Wolf Lord likes having Lukas in their Company but somtimes call for him if they think he will cause his enemies more headache then him.


----------

